# Important question about landing board/settling cage/trap



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if you could help me understand the design of this settling cage/landing board design by Ashby Lofts:











The way my loft is set up, this is the only design that will work for my loft since there is a big window which has to be inside the settling cage. 

However, my plan was to put the trap at the top of the settling cage not on the wall of the loft like it is in this loft. So that birds trapping will drop into the settling cage and will have food/water in there after a race. I'm using a manual clock this year so I don't want the birds to enter the loft and then I have to catch them in a big loft. This way they get stuck in the settling cage and I can just catch them from inside there. 

Would I have to push each bird through individually the first time for them to learn to get in from there? Would I need to put a settling cage above the settling cage? (Make the bottom the aviary and the top the actual trap training cage?)


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

if you are using a manual clock then you need an aluminum stall trap. Each stall locks, you pull the counter mark, drop it in clock, crank handle then release stall latch and pigeon goes into loft.


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

You can build your stall trap so it fits into the front of your flypen and place the landing board in front of it. Removing counter marks takes place from the outside under the landing board. Once the you have the countermark in the clock, the bobs are unlocked releasing the bird into the flypen.This is the way a lot of fanciers trapped prior to electronic timing systems.


----------

